# Necklace Holder for the Wife



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

The wife wanted a rack she could hang some of her necklaces on. This is what I made her.

Eric Erickson
Home Page


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Eric,
Very nice rack.


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Eric,

Very nice. Did you turn the pegs?

Bill


----------



## 123jojo (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like this site.everyone gives good sites to check for more information.


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice, how did you get the leaf on there, was it a transfer or did you paint it?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very neat project Eric, I reckon that they would sell like hot cakes at the fairs. I'll be surprised if lots of members don't make copies.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh sure you know mothers day is comming so you post pictures of nicklesses. Now`we all have to go out and buy nicklessses for our ladies. Gee on second thought not a bad idea. Great project .


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Bill, I bought the pegs for .20 each at a craft store.

Gareth, The pine cones are actually carved in with a CNC router. The main shape was cut out with the CNC as well.

Harry, Never really thought about making them to sell at the craft fairs. Maybe I could sell a few.

John, It was an easy project and I got a lot of points with the wife. She loves it.

Eric


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

" she loves it"

Excellent result............


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Eric, very well done, my wife wanted a downstairs bathroom!!


----------

